# Swing Up Threading Tool



## lugnut (Aug 5, 2010)

A post a while back about a Swing Up Treading Tool stuck in my mind. So when it became time to thread the neck of the ER collet chuck I built this week, I made a temporary version of it. Along with the ability to instant reverse my little lathe, and it's variable speed capability (the Treadmill motor) the tool worked great. 
So yesterday I rebuilt the tool for a permanent deal, and thought I would share some photos of it with you.
I used a threading tool bit holder that I've had for some time. Cut it off and drilled a hole for the guide pin and one for the pivot pin.






I used one of my tool holders for the mount, Added a little light duty spring to assure the cutter would drop into place.





Tool uses carbide tips that I have several of. Now I'm not afraid of treading any more. I only wish I didn't have to change them damn gears to do it.




Mel


----------



## Paolo (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice idea...I did mine following Bogs idea...I remember now..I have a same tread tool but I'm not able to find the carbide tip suitable for it...!! Well done anyway!!
Regards
Paolo


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 5, 2010)

Mel,

I built one of those earlier this year.

One thing that you must do is assure yourself that the tool returns to the horizontal position.

Mine would get swarf in it which would not allow the tool to fully return to its cutting position.

Consequently, I now make sure that it is clean before each pass.

Regards,

SAM


----------



## lugnut (Aug 5, 2010)

Paolo, those carbide tip are available from Grizzly, part number G7041 five for $10
Here is a link. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Carbide-Insert-for-Steel-For-use-w-the-G7030/G7041

Mel


----------



## Paolo (Aug 5, 2010)

Woo Thanks a lot Mel..I'm placing an order...Thanks again :bow: :bow:
Best regards.
Sam...
maybe it was too short? I didn't encountered that problem yet...But I'm on alert now... :bow: :bow:


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 5, 2010)

Very nice indeed Mel. I know you said it worked great, but did you find it any easier than normal single point cutting?

I used mine all the time when single point threading and it made life a lot easier. To such an extent, I used nothing else.

Sam, when I designed mine, I was very careful to leave 1mm gaps in critical places, just in case swarf got thrown towards the tool. But after using it a fair while, I found swarf wasn't a problem at all.

For those who might have missed the original design and trials.

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=2323.0


Bogs


----------

